# aircon V ceiling fan V freestanding fan



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate aircon- but everyone else in the family likes it

we have aircon in the apartment - & ceiling fans - & we also have some free-standing fans

does anyone know, or can give me some links, how much it costs on average per hour to run each type of cooler?

the aircon unit is an inverter - I read somewhere that inverters are cheaper to run than fans

obviously I'd be delighted if that isn't the case - then I'd have some leverage to NOT have the aircon in the bedroom set to freeze all summer -but I suspect it might be


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Simply look at the ratings in watts on the label on each appliance. I've just looked at my freestanding fan which is 55 watts at its highest setting - probably about 20 watts on its lower setting.

A quick google for inverter aircon units gives a power rating of 3.5 kilowatts i.e. 60  times more power than the fan at its highest setting or 175  times more power than the lowest setting. 

Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Simply look at the ratings in watts on the label on each appliance. I've just looked at my freestanding fan which is 55 watts at its highest setting - probably about 20 watts on its lower setting.
> 
> A quick google for inverter aircon units gives a power rating of 3.5 kilowatts i.e. 60  times more power than the fan at its highest setting or 175  times more power than the lowest setting.
> 
> Is that what you wanted to know?


ah - so the aircon ismore expensive


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> ah - so the aircon ismore expensive


Massively.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> ah - so the aircon ismore expensive


Oh yes! A unit with an inverter is more economical than one without because it regulates the power it uses according to the ambient temperature, like a thermostat. But they still use far more electricity than fans.

A couple of well-placed free-standing fans does the trick for me. I have a little one in the bedroom aimed at my feet, which is great, as I don't like a draught on my neck.

We also have a mobile aircon unit which we turn on for an hour before bed time, it reduces the temperature from 30+ to about 24. OH uses it in his office during the day. It costs about €2 a day to run.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh yes! A unit with an inverter is more economical than one without because it regulates the power it uses according to the ambient temperature, like a thermostat. But they still use far more electricity than fans.
> 
> A couple of well-placed free-standing fans does the trick for me. I have a little one in the bedroom aimed at my feet, which is great, as I don't like a draught on my neck.
> 
> We also have a mobile aircon unit which we turn on for an hour before bed time, it reduces the temperature from 30+ to about 24. OH uses it in his office during the day. It costs about €2 a day to run.


That sound interesting. Where does it put the heat?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> That sound interesting. Where does it put the heat?


Through a hose that goes out the window. Heating the street - sorry folks!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Like this:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

That's tidy - any idea what its power rating is?


----------



## Stuart villa martin (Jun 1, 2011)

Inverter air conditioning units are heat pumps ,the normal calculation is 3.5 to 1
Therfore 1 kilowatt of power supplies 3.5 kilowatt of cooling or heating


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> That's tidy - any idea what its power rating is?


Ours is 3.2 kw on maximum but we rarely have it on the highest setting. There are lots of different ones in Leroys at the moment.

Portátiles - Leroy Merlin - Bricolaje, construcción, decoración, jardín


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

The cost of electricity is just about 12c per unit (kwh) so a 3kw appliance costs 36c per hour to run. Overnight (10 hours) = 3.60 Euros = 108 Euros per month.

A 50 watt fan costs 0.6c to run for an hour, 60c for 10 hours or 18 Euros for a month and you can probably halve that as you wouldn't have the fan on its highest setting.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

A correctly set air con unit will not run at max all the time. It will get the room down to temp set then cut in & out as needed. It will work out more expensive than an ordinary fan but of course you pay for the increased comfort level.....that's as long as you like air con of course!

If you're like the silly ******s round here, as soon as it gets a bit warm they set the damn things at 17 or 18 degrees to try & make their gaffs like fridges then it will run at max 'cos with the insulating qualities of a typical Spanish villa build...i.e. nada, the poor unit hasn't a hope in hell of getting the room down to the required temp and will keep banging away on max 'till it's turned off or goes phut.

I know some people who have doors & windows open when they have the air con on and wonder why it's so expensive. I try to tell them that it's bound to be a bit pricey when they are, in effect, trying to chill the whole of Spain down.

Still, hey ho.



Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

owdoggy said:


> I know some people who have doors & windows open when they have the air con on and wonder why it's so expensive. I try to tell them that it's bound to be a bit pricey when they are, in effect, trying to chill the whole of Spain down.
> 
> Still, hey ho.


It does make you wonder about some people, doesn't it! Do they leave the fridge door open to keep the kitchen cool?


----------



## papaco95 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi does anyone know how much is a regular ceiling fan costs in Spain? Thinking of buy 2 in the US and bring with me not sure it has the same wattage? 
Thanks 
Stay cool


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

papaco95 said:


> Hi does anyone know how much is a regular ceiling fan costs in Spain? Thinking of buy 2 in the US and bring with me not sure it has the same wattage?
> Thanks
> Stay cool


anything except computer type stuff that my OH has brought over from the US has blown up - he even bought a special doobry to deal with the different voltage for a waffle iron he got me & THAT blew up






can you tell I'm not very techie


----------



## papaco95 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Cieling fan*

Trying to find price wise how much a "ceiling fans" goes for in Spain? 
But thanks about the tech stuff lol!

Thanks 
Keeping Cool


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

papaco95 said:


> Trying to find price wise how much a "ceiling fans" goes for in Spain?
> But thanks about the tech stuff lol!
> 
> Thanks
> Keeping Cool


this might help then Ventiladores - Comparacin de precios y opiniones del consumidor


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

papaco95 said:


> Trying to find price wise how much a "ceiling fans" goes for in Spain?
> But thanks about the tech stuff lol!
> 
> Thanks
> Keeping Cool


Anything from €29 to €250.

You get what you pay for - plastic ones are cheaper than wood, some have lights and remote controls. Some places will come and fit it for you.

Good selection here:

http://www.leroymerlin.es/mpng2-front/pre?zone=general&idLSPub=1303906684


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

US electricity is supplied at 110 volts, Spanish electricity is 230 volts. Many US appliances will therefore not work in Spain and could well be dangerous - like catch fire.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> US electricity is supplied at 110 volts, Spanish electricity is 230 volts. Many US appliances will therefore not work in Spain and could well be dangerous - like catch fire.


that's almost as technical as my answer:clap2:


----------



## Stuart villa martin (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes a fan is cheaper to run normaly the same cost
as a light buld ,but air congitioning unit
is totaly different as it will drop the air temp
will also dehumifie (make it less humid ,sticky)will dry the
air and will also heat ,inverters are much cheaper to run
than a fixed speed unit,(cheaper to heat than gas)
another name for then is a heat pump


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stuart villa martin said:


> Yes a fan is cheaper to run normaly the same cost
> as a light buld ,but air congitioning unit
> is totaly different as it will drop the air temp
> will also dehumifie (make it less humid ,sticky)will dry the
> ...


we've decided to run the fans most of the day

with the aircon just to cool the bedrooms down before bed or if it's a particularly humid day - it was 95% the other day!!!

fingers crossed the leccy bills aren't TOO high


----------



## Stuart villa martin (Jun 1, 2011)

For humidity you could try a dehumifier
They should cost between 60 to 80 eruos
Remove about a gallon water per day from
Air in your room bring humidity down to about 60 may be less alot more comfertable


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't like humidity so I ignore it. We bought a remote controlled floor standing fan from Supersol couple of days ago, as the boy pushed one of ours over and it smashed to pieces. This one cost about 44 euros and is brilliant. We wake up around 4 am freezing and have to switch it off and that is on its lowest setting. I never thought I would be in love with a fan but I am....


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> we've decided to run the fans most of the day
> 
> with the aircon just to cool the bedrooms down before bed or if it's a particularly humid day - it was 95% the other day!!!
> 
> fingers crossed the leccy bills aren't TOO high


I often run the ceiling fans all day and sometimes all night, during the summer. They do not make a huge difference to the bill.


----------



## papaco95 (Feb 26, 2010)

*Ceiling Fan*

Thanks "everyone" for your replys it has been very helpful, especially the websites. I do have a few things I brought from the states and use but they are small items that dont waste to much electric use. 

Thanks 
Keeping Cool (  :


----------

